# Writing Habits



## KatmanDu (Jan 16, 2009)

How do you write? No, I mean literally... do you just plunk yourself down in front of the keyboard and go, or do you find you need a certain setting or time of day? Have music in the background? Sodas/coffee/dirty water? Pick it up on the spur of the moment or take time to get things rolling?

I find the biggest impediment to my writing is that I need to immerse myself in the world of the story; which means once I'm interrupted, it takes time to get back into that mindset. I'll spend a few hours re-reading, going over notes, checking research materials, etc. before adding words to the story. Once I've started, I want to stay in that world; if I take breaks, they're usually spent doing things on autopilot while the brain churns on the plot point or dialog in question. If I have to take myself out of that world to deal with something that takes more attention, I've got to go back through the preliminary steps to return. All this means that I've practically got to devote the weekend to it or take a vacation. I also have a bad habit of starting a new story before finishing the old one, so the original one gets abandoned. 

Other than that, I've usually got a nicely chilled Coke open, some simple music playing (nothing that's going to grab my attention too hard and make me concentrate on it rather than the story), all my notes and research and outlines handy; and just go for a few hours. If I'm really into it, I'll wake myself up in the middle of the night and churn out some more- although it's best to review that wee-hours-of-the-morning stuff the next day for errors. 

Side note: I found it easier when I was a wee cub to write pencil-to-paper than use a word processor... and I wasn't a technophobe by any stretch of the imagination. I'd transcribe it all to the computer and make revisions while typing. All of my notes and research were kept in manila folders with inspirational artwork taped inside. I gradually moved to doing the rough drafts on the computer; and am now trying out having everything in the machine with Scrivener. The jury is still out on whether or not this is more effective for me; but I do kind of like not having to spread pages of notes across the bed.

This year I've resolved to get serious about writing again- and also to quit my nasty tobacco habit. Unfortunately, the two don't always go together; because any time I'm involved in something relatively non-physical but which demands my complete attention- writing, constructing a model, working on the bike, target shooting- I've got a dip in. (Yes, I said "dip". Smokeless tobacco. Not a pretty habit, but this heyuh's tha deep south, buddy; my high school had a "spit pit" instead of a smoking area. If I can't quit this year, I plan to donate the no doubt impressive oral carcinoma I'll be cultivating to science.) If I do start serious writing again, I'll probably put the gum companies out of business.

So... what about you all? What do you need to write?


----------



## JerseyCat (Jan 16, 2009)

Inspiration comes when it comes, so I write whenever I can. One of the reasons I took a job teaching a private school was so I would have ample time in and out of class to jot down ideas.

I'm not the sort who can hit record on some device and simply speak out something to be typed later. So I maintain a constellation of notebooks, pads, and Word documents where ideas are scrawled or typed, to be processed later.

However, I often sit down and spend a solid six hours writing. Often I have a carbonated beverage or ale nearby, and I smoke incessantly during the process. I know, not exceedingly healthy. I won't overplay the fact I rarely inhale (I smoke the ever-tasty, fragrant cloves - which do not make your lungs bleed or turn to glass), or that it's often a pipe between my teeth, but nicotine does help brain focus. It also gives me a meditative ritual that goes alongside the writing.

However, work is a fertile place as well. When I have my break from 2:00 to about 3:35, I tend to grade and write side by side. I have a work-provided laptop, so I keep my current projects on both home and laptop.

Right now I'm writing free verse paraphrases of several foundational Near East myths as well as editing my next chapbook. I find that I do best typing out ideas, music in the background - but not a playlist or cd, individual songs selected at the previous one winds down. I think in hypertext, so I like having the Internet lurking in the background.

I tend to have a dozen books scattered nearby as well, and CNN or Fox News murmuring in the back room.

I also find that burning certain incense scents helps me focus.


----------



## duroc (Jan 16, 2009)

Usually I like to listen to some music on the way to work, something that gets me in the mood for the particular story I'm trying to write.  I _always_ carry a little notebook around with me, so I can jot down little idea that pop into my head until I can get on my laptop and really start writing.  At work, during my breaks and lunch is when I try to write down as much as I can.  Some days, if there is a bit more down time, I can get a bit more done.  Then I use the weekends for polishing things up.  

I don't really need anything particular to write except for inspiration.  And the Thursday Prompts by 


poetigress have been a great inspiration for me.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/723637/

If I need a sudden burst of motivation while writing, I usually listen to something on my MP3 player.  That, and I always have a dictionary in close proximity.


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 17, 2009)

My habits are that I'll use something for a quick reference (mainly character biographies), have my headphones in and be listening to some music while I write - music sometimes gives me really good ideas for stories.


----------



## kitreshawn (Jan 17, 2009)

I can usually get a fair amount of writing done during my breaks at work and during lunch, assuming coworkers are not too loud.  Also, when I do write late at night I tend to get a lot down.

Recently my mood has tended to writing on paper first then typing it up.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm so sporadic with my writing....  I definitely don't have any 'habits' to speak of.  If I feel like writing (and don't have a bajillion other things to do at the moment), I'll sit down at my computer and belt out a few pages.  Otherwise, I won't even think about it.
Sometimes I'll play music, sometimes I'll find it too distracting.  Sometimes I'll drink a cup of tea, sometimes I don't want one.  I mean... yeah, nothing regular about it.  Not anymore, anyway.  I used to have certain rituals, but I've pretty much ditched those.
Generally it takes me a while to get into it, anyhow.  At least these days.  I have to force myself to stick with it for at least an hour, because after that point, I know I'll be into the story enough that I'll want to keep going.  But lately those have been some tough hours.  I've been lacking in inspiration and energy.  Sometimes it helps to lift weights beforehand, or do some other form of exercise.
But yeah, no, I can't really think of any rituals that I have.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jan 18, 2009)

KatmanDu said:


> This year I've resolved to get serious about writing again- and also to quit my nasty tobacco habit. Unfortunately, the two don't always go together; because any time I'm involved in something relatively non-physical but which demands my complete attention- writing, constructing a model, working on the bike, target shooting- I've got a dip in. (Yes, I said "dip". Smokeless tobacco. Not a pretty habit, but this heyuh's tha deep south, buddy; my high school had a "spit pit" instead of a smoking area. If I can't quit this year, I plan to donate the no doubt impressive oral carcinoma I'll be cultivating to science.) If I do start serious writing again, I'll probably put the gum companies out of business.
> 
> So... what about you all? What do you need to write?



Another writer who dips!  Honestly, I'm afraid that most of my best writing was composed under the influence of Copenhagen long-cut.  I love the stuff and have no desire to quit, although I try to ration myself and brush my teeth (and use listerine) frequently.  Dip is not all the same, as I'm sure you know.  Cope snuff would eat through my gums, but long cut (or leaf) seems to be much less harsh.  Incidentally, the health risks of dip are seriously exaggerated--I've read medical articles suggesting that smokers be advised to switch to dip because smoking is much, much riskier.  Just be sure to see a dentist regularly.

As for writing, I seem to come up with most of my ideas when I'm not trying to write--they're like cinematic visions--and it then takes a long time to figure out how to translate them into prose.  I wind up writing very slowly, and much of the time I'm not sure how to proceed.  One poem stalled halfway through and two years later I suddenly understood what I was trying to do and was able to finish it.  I can't simply sit down and write creative work.  If I force myself, the results are usually garbage.

Like you, studying my drafts, listening to music that fits the mood I am trying to create, and looking at visual arts can help, although it's almost completely unpredictable what will suddenly trigger me to understand how to proceed in a story.


----------



## JerseyCat (Jan 19, 2009)

dietrc70 said:


> Another writer who dips!  Honestly, I'm afraid that most of my best writing was composed under the influence of Copenhagen long-cut.  I love the stuff and have no desire to quit, although I try to ration myself and brush my teeth (and use listerine) frequently.  Dip is not all the same, as I'm sure you know.  Cope snuff would eat through my gums, but long cut (or leaf) seems to be much less harsh.  Incidentally, the health risks of dip are seriously exaggerated--I've read medical articles suggesting that smokers be advised to switch to dip because smoking is much, much riskier.  Just be sure to see a dentist regularly.



Hmmmmm...you'd have to be careful with this. Dip does lead to mouth cancer, throat cancer, etc. Could you link to those articles?

Regardless, it's unwise to brush your teeth or even drink copious alcohol without food before dipping or smoking. Your mouth's natural flora provides a barrier that both activities can strip.

Of course, people who crusade against tobacco use often have destructive dietary or lifestyle habits as well. I'm glad no one's popped in to preach the Gospel of Abstinence. Of course tobacco use is risky. But people often parrot anti-tobacco information without noting evidence to the contrary.

ANYWHOO back to writing habits.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jan 19, 2009)

Probably should have mentioned that I brush *after* dipping, not before!

Here's an interesting website
http://www.tobaccoharmreduction.org

And this is one of the articles I mentioned:
"ST use has been associated with oral cancer for many decades.
It is widely perceived â€“ both by laypersons and medical
professionals â€“ that the association is strong and
applies to all ST products. However, epidemiologic studies
dating back to the 1950s provide convincing evidence​that most ST products increase oral cancer risks only minimally."
http://www.harmreductionjournal.com/content/3/1/37


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 20, 2009)

Usually whenever I sit my ass down to write, I'll listen to music and drink Mountain Dew. Thought there's been times I actually written stuff without music. I also smoke. Whenever I'm starting to struggle with writing; I go outside, have a cigarette, come back and write up a storm. If I have to I'll crack open another can of Dew.

I've also been writing the old fashion way, pencil and paper, for at least three years. I use to be able to write stuff up on the computer, but it slowly became impossible. One of the novels I've written did start out on the computer, but I finished writing it the old fashion way. Five start notebooks. <3


----------

